#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Книги "Украшение из постижений", I - IV главы

## Мария Лебедева

Изданы книги: 

Украшение из постижений (I –  III главы). 
Изучение пути махаяны в Гоман-дацане тибетского монастыря Дрэпун.
Перевод с тибетского, предисловие, введение и комментарии Р.Н.Крапивиной. – СПб.: «Наука», 2010. – 738 с.

Украшение из постижений (IV глава). 
Изучение пути махаяны в Гоман-дацане тибетского монастыря Дрэпун.
Публикация текста (факсимиле), перевод с тибетского, предисловие, введение и комментарии Р.Н.Крапивиной. – СПб.: «Нестор-История», 2012. – 736 с.


В книгах впервые представлено на русском языке сочинение «Украшение из постижений» (Абхисамаяаланкара, IV в.) – основной текст индо-тибетского буддизма по учению о пути махаяны – и его культурно-историческая традиция. В работе обсуждаются вопросы познания, психологии познания и буддийской сотериологии с точки зрения развития качеств ума и достижения совершенства понимания.
Книги содержат предисловие и введение в изучение первых четырех глав «Украшения из постижений», репринт тибетского текста этих глав и их перевод на русский язык, сопровождаемый комментариями, извлеченными из авторитетных комментариев Харибхадры (VIII в.) и Цзонхавы (XIV в.), а также курс лекций по I-IV главам «Украшения из постижений» современного тибетского ученого геше Чжамьян Кенцзэ (1927 – 2006 г) в переводе с устного тибетского языка на русский язык. Предлагается русско-тибетско-санскритский терминологический глоссарий. 
Книги адресованы тибетологам, буддологам и всем интересующимся вопросами познания и буддизма махаяны. 


Заказать книги можно по адресу: ukrashenie.iz.postizheniy@gmail.com.

----------

Aion (24.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (23.06.2012), Кунсанг (23.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вы забыли цену указать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы забыли цену указать.


Такого порядка там цены, думаю.
Но лучше бы сказали точно - а то вдруг что.

Купил Абхисамаяланкару этого издания в одном леваческом московском книжном и очень доволен.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, ура. Раиса Николаевна закончила 4 главу :Smilie:  Это самая интересная глава :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, ура. Раиса Николаевна закончила 4 главу :Smilie:  Это самая интересная глава :Smilie:  Спешите, она быстро разойдется.

----------

Дифо (24.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> О, ура. Раиса Николаевна закончила 4 главу Это самая интересная глава Спешите, она быстро разойдется.


не догнал, как её купить?

----------


## Aion

> не догнал, как её купить?


Дык:



> Заказать книги можно по адресу: ukrashenie.iz.postizheniy@gmail.com.

----------

Дифо (25.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Дык:


Спасибо!

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Заказать книги можно по адресу: ukrashenie.iz.postizheniy@gmail.com.


Написала 23-го, ответа нет...

----------


## Мария Лебедева

> Написала 23-го, ответа нет...


Не получила от Вас письма...

----------


## Tomahawk

Скажите, пожалуйста, Украшение из постижений (IV глава) попадала в книжные магазины?

----------


## Dechen Norzang

http://dharma.ru/details/5763

----------

